# Save big on 14' drop-stitch rafts



## RMrafts (Feb 12, 2008)

From now until Monday (11/5) you can save over $500 on a brand new SBDS 140 from Rocky Mountain Rafts.

Visit online or give us a call. https://rockymountainrafts.com/products-1?keywords=14&olsPage=products/14-drop-stitch-raft-sbds-140


----------

